# Strongest legal supplement



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys, im thinking of trying a test booster but don't know if they realy work or witch the best one is ?? As im doing a p mag cycle in a few months so what you guys think is a real strong supplement? Or is there any?


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

I was thinking of ami acids but i get all that in my protein shake right


----------



## carmineb (Jun 11, 2011)

you dont necessarily get the l-glutamine and the BCAAs in a regular protein shake, per se.....

Test boosters .. Hmmm so many out there...  Any thing with Long Jack in it seems to be the favorite among many of them....  you  can also go and get anything that blocks conversion of test to estrogen like a resversitol containing product


----------



## mathos1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been researching this myself.. No conclusions yet!


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys, and when you say per say ?? Is it a big diffrents? Or not much? 

I did try a test booster called desiel test hardcore for 2 weeks when i was about 19 it seemed to work i think but i had no diet i was training in my bedroom and alot of other silly things lool ... Iv been hittin gym for abwt a year now im now 21 so you think my age makes a diff if  tgey work? 

Or should i just save my money for a cycle of p mag ?


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you tried the IronMagLabs products SuperDMZ or Methadrol Extreme?  They are really strong products.  I most certainly wouldn't use them unless you are over 21 and experienced though.


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

No bro i woundnt tough anythin expect h drol or p mag for my first cycle i know aboyt a serm and pct also creatine helps etra etra .... But im trying to seee if theres any other good sup out there not a ph tho as i will be doing my cycle soon enough i have 2 tubs of p mag with pct assist and cycle assist im just asking if yiu guys think i shoukd just do the cycle or try somthin before? Any good test booster? Iv tryed creatine but it dont realy work


----------



## buck (Jun 11, 2011)

i am using anabolic matrix it works for me.it doesnt work like roids.i am using it because i ran out of test.


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Bro i dont belive your runing a natty test because you ran out of test on ur cycle wtf lool


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2011)

a great natty test boosting stack:


Anabolic-Matrix Rx
E-Control Rx


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2011)

once we have it in stock this will be a great natty test booster as well: Ultra Male Rx


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Your selling tho bro so why shud i trust yu??


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2011)

Pika said:


> Your selling tho bro so why shud i trust yu??



lol, don't trust me I really don't care.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 11, 2011)

Pika said:


> Your selling tho bro so why shud i trust yu??


your on his website lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 11, 2011)

Pika said:


> Your selling tho bro so why shud i trust yu??







Prince said:


> lol, don't trust me I really don't care.



Epic


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh lol well how do i no man lool nt tryin to be a dick lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 11, 2011)

Pika said:


> Oh lol well how do i no man lool nt tryin to be a dick lol


 Super DMZ rx is the strongest, cleanest OTC I have ever used.


----------



## mich29 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pika said:


> Hey guys, im thinking of trying a test booster but don't know if they realy work or witch the best one is ?? As im doing a p mag cycle in a few months so what you guys think is a real strong supplement? Or is there any?



what are your goals?


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it? 


My goals? Honestly? Bigger leaner gains i mean im 2 stone heavry since i first started my diets always been good but this monday im making it better  

I just want somthink with a nice kick but a good kick like iv said i do have 2 tubs of p mag but dntno wenther to use it yet .. Just seein if theres anythin real good for a 21 year old like my self? Thanks agsin guys


----------



## BGOTTIR (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with heavyiron on the Super DMZ


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Yh but brp thats a ph and iv gt a ph called p mag lol 2 tubs lol bwt to run a cycle but just wounderin if any1 thinks i coukd do somthin diffrent first or?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 11, 2011)

So you have P-Mag, which is a clone of Promagnon (which was awesome back in the day), and you want to "possibly" try a test booster instead? 

P-Mag -> Test Booster???

Why not take the advice of the guys here and try SuperDMZ? The compounds are different, but they have ran them before and they know what to expect? Heck if your in the Uk, why not get the real stuff and be done with it


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 11, 2011)

djlance said:


> So you have P-Mag, which is a clone of Promagnon (which was awesome back in the day), and you want to "possibly" try a test booster instead?
> 
> P-Mag -> Test Booster???
> 
> Why not take the advice of the guys here and try SuperDMZ? The compounds are different, but they have ran them before and they know what to expect? Heck if your in the Uk, why not get the real stuff and be done with it


 
Because he's the same tool who was on here a month ago and new everything so when moderators or reputable members made suggestions he'd shoot them down because he already knows everything. So here we are Again! Pika asking questions he doesn't want to hear the answers to. Hey Pika, just give everyone the answers your looking for and save us the time. Not trying to be a prick or anything. Oh and when it says moderator under a name it automatically means they know more than you. Just sayin.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh hell then I just wasted my time for nothing...


----------



## Pika (Jun 12, 2011)

??? Bro your right about me when you say i ask around the same thing but thats not realy true .. Some post laint had a reply so make um again this is about a test booster but as we go on the convo it happins to be that the convo aboutt pmag came in

As for the real legit test iv spoke to people before and its the sMe as before test shuts you down hardee more chance of gyno ance and hairloss i know its safer on the body but stilll more of a side efects tgen a pmag cycle ... Again im nt here waitin ya timei do listen look at my diet noww thats thanks to this site i do know alot of what im doing and again thats thanks to here ...


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 12, 2011)

Pika said:


> ??? Bro your right about me when you say i ask around the same thing but thats not realy true .. Some post laint had a reply so make um again this is about a test booster but as we go on the convo it happins to be that the convo aboutt pmag came in
> 
> As for the real legit test iv spoke to people before and its the sMe as before test shuts you down hardee more chance of gyno ance and hairloss i know its safer on the body but stilll more of a side efects tgen a pmag cycle ... Again im nt here waitin ya timei do listen look at my diet noww thats thanks to this site i do know alot of what im doing and again thats thanks to here ...


 
I got an idea, stop being a little girl and get yourself some test enth, deca and dbol. 
All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Pika (Jun 12, 2011)

Heres another one for yu .. Be a dik y comment?? Ni1 can sit here n tell me test if safer the pmag y be a dick?? I aint sayin shit


----------



## phaedo (Jun 12, 2011)

I've got a similar question... Looking at say the super DMZ for example, but to be effective do these need to be stacked?  Or will they work fine as stand alones?  Initially am looking at going this route rather than the steriods way, and am also concerned with customs for the roids, but also are the legal supps going to be an issue for customs here?  (Am in Australia, haven't had any issues with other goods such as watches getting through, but it seems like they are hard on drugs here)


----------



## robbiek426 (Jun 12, 2011)

It was a joke, but seriously. Test is safer and easier on your liver than the pro hormone and will give better results. I am not a PH fan due to the liver toxicity/benefit ratio. I can understand taking Dbol. I know it works!


----------



## Pika (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh i never new you was joking sorry lol ... Yh i get what your saying i know for a first cycle that test 400 aweekk for 12 weeks would be a safe cycle as far as liver kidneys goes but its the hairloss and gyno im scared about i know pmag could cause iylt to but its a lesss chance .... Trust me if there was another good reason for test id be all over it bro lol ... As for my first cycle i know the gains are the best for a first cycle its a frigin hard one for sure!!!!!


----------



## Pika (Jun 12, 2011)

And bro super dmz is a ph if i recall soo


----------



## minimal (Jun 12, 2011)

lol @ this thread


----------



## Pika (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol @ ya mom


----------



## oufinny (Jun 12, 2011)

Prince said:


> a great natty test boosting stack:
> 
> 
> Anabolic-Matrix Rx
> E-Control Rx



E-control for sure man, 6-oxo works very well.  I highly suggest you get this and run it for 6-8 weeks, you will enjoy it.


----------



## Pika (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks bro im just going to run the pmag


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 12, 2011)

From research and personal experience I can give you an honest opinion that natural test boosters are probably the worst supplement you invest money in.  Creatine monohydrate, at fraction of the cost, will yield much better gains which I happen to still believe is the best supplement out there with tons of verified data backing it up.


----------



## Pika (Jun 12, 2011)

You think so? What about pmag bro? 2 tubs 5 week cycle? 50/75/75/75/75 pct nolca 20/20/10/10 ??


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 13, 2011)

WTF Pika, everything someone who come from the "know" suggests you shoot it down and say PMAG, PMAG PMAG PMAg well muther Fkr run the shit then and stop asking. Start a log, include all your stats add pic W/ newspaper and current date (just because it's you) and stop being a pussified know it all. I believe from the way you speak and write your way too young to be taking anything other than Protein and creatine which will do great things for you but go ahead and run your "PMAG", and worry about reversible things like gyno or some possible hair loss, no need to worrry about your internal fking organs. Once again You ask for advice time and time again and until someone tells you what you want to hear you don't let it go and you don't follow through . Your about 16-19 years old and should just put your work in and drop all the BS about pro-hormones and gear until your older and more knowledgable. One more thing, If all advisable remarks are on the contrary then maybe, just maybe shelf the Pmag and go the advisable route. It's about a lifestyle and Health. Some of the biggest mistakes your can make are the ones you compound one mistake on top of another. Shelve the shit forget the money spent and listen to these guys or put up and shut up.


----------



## Pika (Jun 13, 2011)

Lol calm down man lol


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a thread that talks more about liver tox with prohormones in more detail?


----------



## Ace5high (Jun 15, 2011)

T-force is my fav Test booster. Anything stronger will require PCT and at that rate just do an AAS cycle...


----------



## Pika (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, alot bro  but thimk im going to do a pmag cycke du tu the lessser hairloss and use of pmag i wouldnt no how tu use test alone .... Id love to think its better but yh   lol thanks


----------



## cschaaf (Jun 20, 2011)

i couldnt understand half of the things you said, do you look at what you type before you send it out pika? it was like an every other word thing, if english is your first language make it easier on us here and at least try to make it readable


----------



## Pika (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry man i can't spell that well and im on my phone ha my bad


----------

